# Xfce4桌面的GTK相关问题

## Pluto Woo

机器跑的还是gentoo，按照官方文档（中文）一路配置安装下来。

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xfce/Guide/zh-cn

全局USE也是用了该文档中推荐的

```
USE="-gnome -kde -minimal -qt4 dbus jpeg lock session startup-notification thunar udev X"

```

安装好xfce后，其他使用配置基本正常。唯独一个问题就是从图形界面logout到文本界面下的时候，满屏幕的 

```
Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_destroy: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_style_get: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
```

…………

（其中的widget出现频率比较高，还有其他很多，每行都大同小异）（装gentoo的本子没在身边，也没法拍照截图给大家看）

开始以为是gtk支持的问题，把gtk-engines-xfce、gtk-engines都emerge上了也没啥用。

还请gentoo+xfce大神来帮忙啊。

===============================

另外，还有个恼人的问题，文本界面启动时还有图形环境打开终端时，有时会跳出

```
syslogd:~/~/~/xxx.log no such file or directory 

syslogd:~/~/~/yyy.log no such file or directory 

syslogd:~/~/~/zzz.log no such file or directory ...
```

虽然以上两个问题都不影响系统正常使用。但是强迫症啊强迫症！！！

求高手解救。。。

----------

